

FSF award given to Garrett for the wrong reasons - edward
http://www.itwire.com/opinion-and-analysis/open-sauce/63720-fsf-award-given-for-the-wrong-reasons

======
cmsj
Wrong wrong wrong. Linux does need secure boot, it's a very important security
feature, if you care about early boot stage compromises.

What Sam fails to mention is that the MS specs for secure boot require that
users be able to load their own keys into the bios, this freeing them from MS
signing. It may not be a standardised interface, but it is required. The only
reason MS signing of linux boot loaders is important is so that it works out
of the box without users fiddling with bios settings.

